# Radeon 9700pro reagiert nicht mehr....



## en2k (6. Februar 2004)

Hi,

hab' mir hier notdürftig ein System mit einem PII/333, Asus P2L97 und einer (festhalten!) Radeon 9700 pro zusammengeschustert. Ich weiß, dass das nicht gerade die ideale Komponentenkonstellation ist, aber es taugt, läuft auch ganz prima, bis auf folgendes: Sobald der PC versucht, irgendwelche DirectX-Befehle(vorwiegend D3D-Anweisungen) an die Karte zu senden, friert das System 10Sek lang ein, dann wechselt der Videomodus und ich bekomm' vom System eine Meldung, dass der Grafikkartentreiber nicht mehr auf die an ihn gesendeten Befehle reagierte und auf Softwarerendering geschalten wurde.Im normalen Windowsbetrieb gibt's allerdings keine Probleme. Und wie schnell das dann alles danach noch geht, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erklären *schnarch*.

Hat jemand schon mal so ein (ähnliches) Problem gehabt und Abhilfe gefunden oder eine Idee, an was das liegen könnte

Ciao Nino


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo en2k,

zuerst einmal kannst Du versuchen, in den BIOS-Einstellungen die AGP-Einstellungen auf "4x" zu stellen und  "Fast Write" auf  "Disable". Das bremst zwar Deine Grafikkarte aus, aber die Tips sind auch eher für die Stabilität gedacht, als für die beste Performance.

Generell muss man leider ASUS ein fehlerhaftes Board zugestehen, da der Leistungsbedarf mancher Grafikkarten für das Asus P2L97 zu hoch ist. Abhilfe "kann" zum Beispiel auch ein größeres Netzteil schaffen. Im Grunde genommen, wäre jedoch der Kauf eines neueren Motherboards sicherlich die beste Alternative!


----------



## en2k (7. Februar 2004)

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich hab AGP mittlerweile schon auf 2x und FastWrite is aus. Hab ich schon ausprobiert, bringt rein garnix. 



> Generell muss man leider ASUS ein fehlerhaftes Board zugestehen, da der Leistungsbedarf mancher Grafikkarten für das Asus P2L97 zu hoch ist. Abhilfe "kann" zum Beispiel auch ein größeres Netzteil schaffen.



Also das Board war - wie ich es neu bekommen habe - das Stabilste, was ich je hatte. Der Rechner ist mit allen Komponenten ca 1mal pro Jahr ausgestiegen, es lief wirklich gut. Dann hab ich den Fehler gemacht, auf Athlon umzusteigen, und hatte nurnoch Ärger. Nungut, der ist mittlerweile über'n Jordan, deshalb ist die Notlösung hier so zusammengestellt. 



> Im Grunde genommen, wäre jedoch der Kauf eines neueren Motherboards sicherlich die beste Alternative!



Wieso? Ist doch erst ca 6 Jahre alt.  Nein, im Ernst: werd ich sowieso machen, nur momentan reicht die Kohle leider nicht.

Ciao, Nino


----------

